# New Orleans Hornets (35-41) @ Minnesota T'Wolves (32-43)...4/7/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Target Center-Minneapolis, MN































































































Preview​


> _The New Orleans Hornets will have to overcome a rash of injuries if they hope to mount an improbable run to the postseason.
> 
> With a playoff berth still possible, the banged-up Hornets visit the Minnesota Timberwolves on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Link

Paul and Chandler are questionable for tonight so I just tossed them in the lineup. If they don't play, Pargo and Marc Jackson will likely take their places in the starting lineup.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game will be on NBATV by the way.

I don't understand whether Paul has aggravated the same injury he had or if he has another foot injury.Hard to see us winning w/o both of those guys suiting up and contributing


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

CP playing tonight, even though I wish he wasn't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that was incredible play by CP.I don't know if he should have challenged KG and the other guy,but hey it worked.

You'd hope that Minnesota would cool off.We're doing really well not to be getting blown out with the percentage they are shooting


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> *Wow that was incredible play by CP.I don't know if he should have challenged KG and the other guy,but hey it worked.*
> 
> You'd hope that Minnesota would cool off.We're doing really well not to be getting blown out with the percentage they are shooting


I missed it. What happened? I missed the entire 3rd quarter and the 1st 4 minutes of the 4th. 

Hornets win! 96-94


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Good win. Closer than what it should have been in the end.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I missed it. What happened? I missed the entire 3rd quarter and the 1st 4 minutes of the 4th.
> 
> Hornets win! 96-94


He stole the ball,got it back on a pass then made a circus layup with KG and someone else all over.It's going to make the highlights unless you watch a network that hardly ever shows hornets highlights like ESPN.

It sure looked like the Hornets were going to give this one away with the cold shooting down the stretch.I don't watch the T'wolves often,but I can't believe that KG shouldn't take a lot more shots than he did tonight.If they hadn't been so hot from three they'd have got blown out by a team that could barely hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> He stole the ball,got it back on a pass then made a circus layup with KG and someone else all over.It's going to make the highlights unless you watch a network that hardly ever shows hornets highlights like ESPN.
> 
> It sure looked like the Hornets were going to give this one away with the cold shooting down the stretch.I don't watch the T'wolves often,but I can't believe that KG shouldn't take a lot more shots than he did tonight.If they hadn't been so hot from three they'd have got blown out by a team that could barely hit the broad side of a barn.


Cool! I'll have to watch out for the highlights. NBATV will probably re-air it at about 1 or 2am. I may record it because I missed the 3rd and some of the 4th quarters. They narrowly got this win.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

KG played terrible tonight. He had 13 points, but 5 of those came in the last few minutes of the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still watching NBATV and I just saw Paul's play. He's had some of his bigger games against the T'Wolves. He really didn't mind challenging KG on that play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Bobby Jackson isn't hitting his shots he's a terrible basketball player.He and Pargo out there together can be like Chuckapalooza


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Paul's double-double fuels Hornets to crucial victory..*










Recap​


> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- _Chris Paul scored 18 points and had 10 assists in his return and Rasual Butler added 17 to help the New Orleans Hornets defeat the Minnesota Timberwolves 96-94 on Saturday night.
> 
> Marc Jackson added 15 points and 11 rebounds starting in place of injured Tyson Chandler (left big toe). David West also had 15 points for the Hornets, who are 2 1/2 games behind the L.A. Clippers for the final playoff spot in the Western Conference.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ooooh yeah! I just checked the boxscore. Bad shooting night for Bobby especially. He came back from that achilles injury playing rather well but tonight wasn't a good night for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nuggets beat the Clippers so the Hornets are a game behind the Warriors and Two behind the Clippers.On monday the clippers play at Dallas where hopefully they will lose then they play at the Hornets(OKC) on tuesday.So if we're lucky enough to win that game we'll be alive for the last playoff spot.

*GSW SChedeule*​<TR align="center"><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*9 vs **Uta*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: FSUT, FSBA*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*10*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*11*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*12*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*13 at **Sac*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:00 pm
TV: FSBA, CSNW*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*14*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr1><TD colspan="14">*







</TD></TR><TR align="center"><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top">*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*15 vs **Min*
*Buy Tickets** 
**4:00 pm
TV: FSBA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*16*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*17 vs **Dal*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: KTXA, FSBA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*18 at **Por*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:00 pm
TV: FSBA, KGW*

*Hornets Schedeule*

<TR align="center"><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*10 vs **LAC*
*Buy Tickets** 
**8:00 pm
TV: KTLA, COX*

*Clippers Schedeule*
<TR align="center"><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*9 at **Dal*
*Buy Tickets** 
**8:30 pm
TV: KTLA, KTXA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*10 at **NOK*
*Buy Tickets** 
**8:00 pm
TV: KTLA, COX*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*11*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*12 at **LAL*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: TNT*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*13 vs **Por*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: FSNW, KTLA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*14*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr1><TD colspan="14">*







</TD></TR><TR align="center"><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top">*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*15 vs **Sac*
*Buy Tickets** 
**3:30 pm
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*16*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*17 at **Pho*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:00 pm
TV: NBA, FSAZ*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*18 vs **NOK*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: ESPN, KTLA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*11*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*12*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ysphomegm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*13 vs **Den*
*Buy Tickets** 
**8:00 pm
TV: ALT, COX*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*14 at **Hou*
*Buy Tickets** 
**8:30 pm
TV: COX, FSSW*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr1><TD colspan="14">*







</TD></TR><TR align="center"><TD height="80" valign="top">*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*15*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*16 at **Sac*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:00 pm
TV: COX, CSNW*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*17*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=yspawaygm height="80" valign="top"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=yspscores>*18 at **LAC*
*Buy Tickets** 
**10:30 pm
TV: ESPN, KTL*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wth


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is good that Hornets won it, but chances to rech playoffs is very low... Jackson shooting terrible just 1 of 11...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they can beat the Clippers twice then the Hornets have a pretty decent chance.Problem is that GSW has the tie breaker on them.The last game of the season could turn out to be a play in game on ESPN.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Marc did good

But, This is his last bunch of games for New Orleans, I hope.


----------

